# Prayer Request and Update



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Some of you will remember that I traveled to West Africa on a mission trip in Nov. In fact, some of you contributed to that effort. God is moving in an awesome way. Our little church has been led to rent a house in Mbour, Senegal for the next three years to minister to the Talibe boys and to, God willing, start a church. Five of us leave on Saturday for a week trip to make the arrangements for the house. Then on April 23rd another group is going for two weeks. Would you pray for us and for the Lebou of Senegal? Interested in joining us for a trip? pm me.

God bless,
tropicalsun
Rob


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Yes sir, i will keep this need and your ministry in our prayers. We are fixin to move to Costa Rica to build a church. Prayer Works, AMEN


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Lord God,

Your Word tells us to go into all the world making disciples of Jesus. Bless TropicalSun and his congregation as they reach out to minister in Africa. Be with them to supply every need, and go before them to draw out those whose hearts are responsive to the wooing of your Holy Spirit. Keep them safe in their journeys, and provide laborers for the harvest of souls.

Also, bless The Captain and those who are working with him/her to establish a new church in Costa Rica.

Lord send your Spirit over the face of the earth to draw people to Jesus for the forgiveness of sin, for the renewing of their souls, and for everlasting life.

In the remarkable and precious name of my Savior Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

tropicalsun said:


> God willing


He is...always has been...and is to come. I pray that your missionary touches many lives and leads people to know our Lord Jesus.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Rob,

You and your team will be in my daily prayers. How exciting to establish HIS presence with a rent house and plan for a church!? I received your newsletter today, and follow the activities.

Please keep us posted. We are praying, and watching for updates.

May God keep watch over you all, and guide you to do great things in His name. In Jesus' name, I pray. Amen.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Report - We spent our first day here meeting with the landlord of the house. Wow. The house exceeded my expectations. Everything looks good and we are going to sign the papers today! Keep praying!


God bless,
Tropicalsun


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

Prayer sent


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

We made it home! Good trip and we got the house. pictures will follow. 

Thanks for the prayers!

God bless,
tropicalsun


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Praise the Lord! I look forward to seeing those pics! God bless you and your congregations for spreading the Word and the love of Christ.


----------

